# New to me snow commander



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

This week I picked up a 2006 snow commander model: 38602. The engine appears locked up, but I only paid $20 for it. Pics to follow.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looking forward to the pics, and seeing what you need to fix.

tx


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you can try putting a bit of oil in the cylinder and manually spinning the crank to break the piston free if it is stuck. hard to say if it being locked up is repairable or not since it is a 2 stroke.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck! I own running 2 Snow Commanders myself. Both of them were cheap, but neither was $20.


----------

